# 3 sugar gliders for sale (stockport, Manchester)



## reptilelover32 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hiya all im thinking of selling my sugar gliders (due to me ma being illegic to them I THINK). I dont know what sex they are (I think theres a male and female and baby one as that is what I was told in the pet shop where I purchased them from) Comes complete with cage and all accessories. They are semi tame (IE I can let them go loose in a pop up tent which I will provide with them and they will climb all over you and are keen to explore you but are not hand tame!!!)

Offers welcolm or will swap for a panther chameleon and setup.


----------



## reptilelover32 (Jun 9, 2010)

Mod please delete please!!!!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## dobbaay (Jul 21, 2010)

*sugar gliders*

I am still considering whether to buy them but I will offer £120 for the moment for two of them; the younger the better. One male, one female would be best but if they mustn't be separated then all three would do. If you could contact me on my email (below) that would be great.

[email protected]

Regards.


​


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

£120 for two? are you havin a giraffe? some people sell these for £150 each! and the least ive ever seen them go for is around £80 each


----------



## dobbaay (Jul 21, 2010)

kk calm down i've seen them going cheaper and theyre not babies or anything.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

dobbaay said:


> kk calm down i've seen them going cheaper and theyre not babies or anything.


being older doesnt make them cheape. sometimes established older groups actually go for more. id love to know where you have seen them cheaper cos i might get myself a couple if theyre goin for cheaper than that!:lol2:


----------

